
Kindle e-book sales overtake paperback books on Amazon.com - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/01/27/milestone-kindle-books-overtake-paperback-books-on-amazon-com/
======
axxl
I'm confused, the title says paperback, but the statistics are mentioning
hardcover books. I imagine they sell quite differently. Edit: Ah, read the
amazon quote for more accurate information.

~~~
bemmu
_Last July we announced that Kindle books had passed hardcovers and predicted
that Kindle would surpass paperbacks in the second quarter of this year, so
this milestone has come even sooner than we expected – and it’s on top of
continued growth in paperback sales._

Also in the announcement it said that the Kindle books excluded free ones,
impressive.

